# 2016 Nissan Altima Seems to hesitate



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

I have a 2016 Nissan Altima, 3.5 Liter engine with 16,700 miles on it. Lately when I am driving and I press the accelerator it seems to hesitate. I don't know if it's the motor, transmission or something else. No check engine lights are on. I had the motor oil changed recently and added a quality fuel additive as well. Air filter is less than a year old and it was very clean when I checked it last week. When I drive slower I don't seem to notice it. It's more when I aggressively accelerate. Any comments on what it might be are appreciated. Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Just because the check engine light isn't on, it doesn't mean there isn't a stored trouble code in it. Some codes require an issue to occur twice before it will turn on the CEL. With so little mileage and being a 2016, I would recommend have a Nissan dealer look at it. 2016 had problems with the CVT slipping and there was a service bulletin on it. I know because my best friend purchased a 2016 Altima 2.5S and she came to a stop and the trans slipped so much it wouldn't move until she turned the car off and re-started it. If it is the CVT, it will be covered under 5-yr/60,000 miles Powertrain warranty. If it's something else and it is covered under the long-term emission warranty (7-yr/70,000 mi), it would also be covered no charge. I would highly suspect the CVT transmission based on your description.


----------



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

smj999smj said:


> Just because the check engine light isn't on, it doesn't mean there isn't a stored trouble code in it. Some codes require an issue to occur twice before it will turn on the CEL. With so little mileage and being a 2016, I would recommend have a Nissan dealer look at it. 2016 had problems with the CVT slipping and there was a service bulletin on it. I know because my best friend purchased a 2016 Altima 2.5S and she came to a stop and the trans slipped so much it wouldn't move until she turned the car off and re-started it. If it is the CVT, it will be covered under 5-yr/60,000 miles Powertrain warranty. If it's something else and it is covered under the long-term emission warranty (7-yr/70,000 mi), it would also be covered no charge. I would highly suspect the CVT transmission based on your description.


 Thank you. I will take it in tomorrow. I appreciate you help with this. Have a nice day and weekend.


----------



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

Eddie57 said:


> Thank you. I will take it in tomorrow. I appreciate you help with this. Have a nice day and weekend.


One other thing. If it is what you stated, can they fix it in a day? Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it is the CVT, sometimes what happens is the steel belt slipping on the pulleys damages them, so they will have to replace the "sub set," as they call it. The engine/CVT/subframe assembly has to be dropped out of the bottom of the vehicle so the CVT can be removed and repaired. Parts may need to be ordered. I wouldn't expect it done in a day, but perhaps they'll provide you a loaner or rental during the repair since the mileage is so low? That's something you'll have to work out with the servicing dealer.


----------



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

smj999smj said:


> If it is the CVT, sometimes what happens is the steel belt slipping on the pulleys damages them, so they will have to replace the "sub set," as they call it. The engine/CVT/subframe assembly has to be dropped out of the bottom of the vehicle so the CVT can be removed and repaired. Parts may need to be ordered. I wouldn't expect it done in a day, but perhaps they'll provide you a loaner or rental during the repair since the mileage is so low? That's something you'll have to work out with the servicing dealer.


 Thanks buddy. I appreciate it.


----------



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

smj999smj said:


> If it is the CVT, sometimes what happens is the steel belt slipping on the pulleys damages them, so they will have to replace the "sub set," as they call it. The engine/CVT/subframe assembly has to be dropped out of the bottom of the vehicle so the CVT can be removed and repaired. Parts may need to be ordered. I wouldn't expect it done in a day, but perhaps they'll provide you a loaner or rental during the repair since the mileage is so low? That's something you'll have to work out with the servicing dealer.


I took my car in today and they said it checked out fine. They did say that I needed new rear brakes and a serpentine belt, so I had them fix those items. They said they updated the software so if the CVT does mess up in the future I will get a notification. In my opinion the shifting is still not as smooth as it used to be.


----------



## airboss (Sep 17, 2019)

Eddie57 said:


> I took my car in today and they said it checked out fine. They did say that I needed new rear brakes and a serpentine belt, so I had them fix those items. They said they updated the software so if the CVT does mess up in the future I will get a notification. In my opinion the shifting is still not as smooth as it used to be.


Its the CVT, I unfortunately bought a new 2013 Altima, the factory tires lasted longer than Nissan's Jacko transmission, The belt and rear brakes are the same thing I was told. Dealers will do nothing until the transmission control module shows a torque stall code, the check engine lite will not come on, the engine will stall when you put it in drive. Hopefully for you the CVT will torque stall before warranty runs out, a five thousand $ bill. There is a multi million dollar class action against these crap transmissions. Sell it, trade it for a quality manufacturer. They did extend the warranty miles, but maybe its me but I expect a transmission to last longer than 70 or 80 thousand miles.


----------



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Eddie57 (Nov 14, 2004)

airboss said:


> Its the CVT, I unfortunately bought a new 2013 Altima, the factory tires lasted longer than Nissan's Jacko transmission, The belt and rear brakes are the same thing I was told. Dealers will do nothing until the transmission control module shows a torque stall code, the check engine lite will not come on, the engine will stall when you put it in drive. Hopefully for you the CVT will torque stall before warranty runs out, a five thousand $ bill. There is a multi million dollar class action against these crap transmissions. Sell it, trade it for a quality manufacturer. They did extend the warranty miles, but maybe its me but I expect a transmission to last longer than 70 or 80 thousand miles.


I was looking through my documents and there was a class action lawsuit against Nissan regarding the faulty CVT's on the Altimas. Nissan agreed to extend the warranty on the transmissions to 84 months or 84,000 miles, whichever comes first. I have 3.5 years to go. I'll never hit that mileage in 7 years. I am and 17k in 3.5 years. I will sell it or trade it in before the warranty expires.


----------

